# pineapple swordtail...



## iLoVeMyPets (May 29, 2006)

Do pineapple swordtail's gain all of their colors over time or is mine just going to be clear forever?:help:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The ones I've seen are clear/white bodied with the sword colored, sometimes a faint stripe on their body


----------

